# Pics of my Messy Shop to redo



## WoodTinkerer (Dec 17, 2009)

Suggestions are welcome. I need to set up so I can work. Too many tools?


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Wayne, looks like we do about the same amount of cleaning. But hey whats a little sawdust mixed with a few remaining projects waiting to get done. It's all fun. Nice shop Robbie


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey, Looks good to me!
Gene


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

That is too many tools, I'll pm you my address so you can send them to me. I'll sacrifice what little room I have to work with so that you will have less clutter.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

I didn't see any tools.


----------



## WoodTinkerer (Dec 17, 2009)

The tools are buried in there. 8 inch table saw with extensions, 8 inch portable table saw, 8 inch radial arm with 8 foot side extension table on one end and 4 feet on the other end.
Drill press and stand. Router table, two sawdust collectors, 6 inch jointer, 3 foot wood lathe, 225 amp welder , 120 amp wire welder, 10 ft by 4 ft work table, grinder, thickness sander, band saw, electric hack saw, 12 inch radial arm saw, bench sander, and 11 metal cabinets plus two large metal shelve units and a work bench across the end of the shop 20 feet long LOADED.

I know they are hard to see in all that mess Eric and such a small picture but they are all there as well as my stereo that I have to have going to keep my mind straight. 

When I’m done I’ll take better pictures and everything should be easier to see. ( if I live that long.)
oops...I forgot the 12 inch miter saw also.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's one heck of a shop. When you do get organized that's going to be an awesome place to work! Although I am sure it already is!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I went through a similar process this spring (as I was waiting for my new TS to arrive). It was a bit of a pain but I ended up with *quite* the list of tax write-offs. You might consider doing it before the end of the year, if the write-off would help you.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't look all that bad to me. But I would ask why you are wasting all that overhead space. You have good sturdy ceiling joists. The stuff you don’t use often could go up there. Just my two cents.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

If you would like to see my shop simply look out your back door and stare at your lawn. 
LOL !


----------



## WoodTinkerer (Dec 17, 2009)

I just posted my first box joint project in my gallery (Larry in Ohio) I need to get this done so I can make my big project.


----------



## SparkyOR (Oct 15, 2009)

I saw one fairly large clear horizontal workspace, so you are ahead of me!
I think I might have a trace of ADD, I noticed I was washing dishes, cleaning out the woodstove, scouring out a pot I took to the shop, where I started something on the drill press, and the table saw, then I forgot what it was I was trying to get done when I started!:bad:


----------



## WoodTinkerer (Dec 17, 2009)

Jim...that is what happens when we have too much on our minds. I can go from one room to the other and my thoughts run through 5 or 6 things before I get there and by the time I get there I have forgotten what I was going to do. I make notes now


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I went into a room the other day, can't remember which room or what day, anyway I walked out and went back in thinking I might remember why I went in in the first place!! When I got there I wasn't sure it was the same room!! Oh well so much for senior moments!! What I distresses me most is having senior moments on my senior moments!!


----------

